
Opensource Website Builder Software - mmlug
Is there any Opensource Website Builder Software like www.plebu.com - www.wix.com - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;sidengo.com
www.Striking.ly
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;onepagerapp.com
Virb › Build your own website
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.basekit.com&#x2F;<p>I want to run my own Website Builder Service Provider.<p>Many Thanks in advance.<p>Best Regards,
Koko
======
pestaa
So essentially you're looking for a website builder builder?

~~~
mmlug
Yes, I am looking for Online Website Builder, so that non coder can do easily
simple website(nice to have - reponsive design) from my web portal. Wordpress
Multi User could be one of Alternative but I think, Wordpress features could
be too complex for the users.

